# Still trying to pass new laws



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/24/n...senators-on-the-spot.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
And this is the ad he wants to use. Wow, and the guy says he's a hunter. Very nice gun safety.


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

This is all staged propaganda, I bet this guys a paid actor. You know they are trying to target white gun owners with these ads. 

Bloomberg - Who are these white gun owners?

Feinstein - They are almost like cave men. They live in the woods and eat raccoon stew.

Bloomberg - Make sure our actor has a ton of facial hair, a camo hat, flannel shirt and seal the deal with him sitting in a pick up truck.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Bloomburg targeting people that have guns sitting in the closet and say they support the2A that have no clue what really is going on.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

the gun control movement will always try and pass new laws. the so called "assault weapon ban" has pretty much been thrown out but it will be back in a few more years.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Berliner said:


> This is all staged propaganda, I bet this guys a paid actor. You know they are trying to target white gun owners with these ads.
> 
> Bloomberg - Who are these white gun owners?
> 
> ...


And clueless joe chimes in with "make sure he keeps his booger hook on the bang switch, never know when you might have to fire off a couple blasts!"


----------

